# Protect your electrical connection



## reelmello (Oct 31, 2007)

Place a zip lock baggy on your exposed GPS, Depth finder connections at the end of the day when you remove the electronics. This keeps all moisture out of the connection.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I beleive a waterproof grease or a marine spray is better because the plastic bag will cause moisture to accumulate inside it and it willnever dry out.


----------



## Hook (Oct 2, 2007)

Corrosion X in the *red can* with a *black* top. Just spray and forget. They sell it at Acadamy


----------



## Trucker (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks, I needed that info.


----------



## Sea Monkey (Dec 26, 2008)

The OLE loose juice. I use KEL 132 for all my needs.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Diaelectric grease in a tube is easier and less messy than a spray in the can.


----------



## flipjohnson (Apr 14, 2008)

> *Hook (3/2/2009)*Corrosion X in the *red can* with a *black* top. Just spray and forget. They sell it at Acadamy


I second that


----------

